
How Google Code Search Worked (2012) - bryanrasmussen
https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp4.html
======
Terretta
And how it might work in the future, semantic code search (submitted 30 mins
after this thread):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18022357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18022357)

------
bryanrasmussen
I would normally go with the first part of the title: Regular Expression
Matching with a Trigram Index but I am interested in seeing if there is
interest when the alternate is used.

